# Koi: Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?



## wp-3d (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo
Immer wieder lese ich das Pflanzen, sogar die Seerosen von den Koi zerstört werden, bei anderen jedoch, wie auch bei mir nicht angerührt werden.
Meine Fische werden unregelmäßig bis 5mal am Tag gefüttert, bei schlechtem Wetter manchmal gar nicht. Da sie sich in einer Futterpause nicht an den Pflanzen vergreifen, möchte ich das Pflanzenzerstören aus Hunger einmal ausschließen. 
In meinem Teich befindet sich als Bodengrund 10-15cm feiner Kies (bis 10mm Körnung), hierbei sind die Fische einen großen Teil des Tages beschäftigt diesen feinen Kies nach Lebewesen durchzukauen und haben eventuell gar kein Interesse an den Pflanzen?

Jetzt meine Frage: gibt es Parallelen, feiner Bodengrund Sand oder Kies ohne Pflanzenzerstörung?

Ich würde mich freuen wenn sich jeder Koi-halter hierzu äußern würde, mit den Angaben grob oder feiner Bodengrund, __ Pflanzenfresser ja oder nein?

Vielleicht kommen wir zu dem Endergebnis, das feiner Sand oder Kies als Alternative zum Schlamm dem natürlichen Verhalten des Karpfen entgegenkommt, indem er den ganzen Tag bis zu den Kiemen in den Bodengrund  eintaucht, immer eine Portion zum durch-kauen entnehmen kann und dieses, auch natürliche Interesse an den Pflanzen minimiert. 

m.f.G.  Werner


----------



## sanke10 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*

Hallo Werner !
Meine Koi bekommen jeden Tag einen Salatkopf (aus dem eigenen Garten),und haben auf meiner Schwimminsel __ Brunnenkresse die sie sehr gerne fressen und somit lassen Sie meine Pflanzen in Ruhe.
 


            Lenhart


----------



## Dodi (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*

Hallo Werner!

Mein Koi haben dieses Jahr frische Seerosenblätter (Seerose letzten Herbst tiefer gesetzt) angefressen, jetzt fast nicht mehr.
Als die __ Gauklerblumen vom Teichrand in den Teich hingen, haben sie einige Male daran geknabbert und sich die Blüten zum fressen geholt - müssen lecker sein...

Ich habe nur in der Pflanzenzone, in die die Koi auch hineinkommen, gröberen Kies. Einiges an Kies ist mittlerweile jedoch im Teich ganz gut verteilt, sie holen sich gerne Kiesel, spielen damit und durchwühlen den Kies in der Pflanzenzone nach Lebewesen.

Meine sonstigen Pflanzen lassen sie eigentlich in Ruhe - zufüttern tue ich kein "Grünzeug".
Mag also sein, dass es am Kies liegt, den sie bei mir finden, so dass sie die Pflanzen größtenteils in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## wp-3d (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*

Hallo Lenhart

Deine Pflanzeninsel habe ich vor Tagen im Forum gesehen, sie ist ein Traum  und hatt mich inspiriert dieses einmal nachzubauen. Zur Zeit schwimmt bei mir ein Steckling von einer Kopfweide als Versuch in einer primitiven Styroporplatte. Den Steckling hatte ich zum anwurzeln vor zwei Jahren in meinen Froschtümpel gelegt und ihn ein Jahr vergessen, so das ich ihn erst letzten Sommer schwimmend in den Teich brachte. So hat er zwei Winter überlebt aber ist nur ein Jahr bei genügend Licht gewachsen. 
Als ich deine Insel mit den vielen Pflanzen sah, kam mir die Idee so etwas mit einer Trauerweide als Bonsai mitten in den Pflanzen. Äste zum anwurzeln habe ich mir vor zwei Tagen besorgt, bin gespannt ob es klappt.

Werner


----------



## wp-3d (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*

Hallo Dodi
Danke für die Antwort !
Mal Abwarten ob es noch andere Koibesitzer gibt, die gleiches berichten können. Bisher ist es ja nur eine Vermutung die sich nicht so schnell bestätigen läst.

Werner


----------



## Uli (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nur in der Pflanzenzone, in die die Koi auch hineinkommen, gröberen Kies. Einiges an Kies ist mittlerweile jedoch im Teich ganz gut verteilt, sie holen sich gerne Kiesel, spielen damit und durchwühlen den Kies in der Pflanzenzone nach Lebewesen


hallo,
bei mir ist es genauso.ich hatte nur kies in den pflanzenzonen,jetzt gut ein jahr nachdem ich den kies eingebracht habe,haben die kois schon ne menge kies zum grund gebracht.kann man auf dem bild ganz gut sehen.zum glück lassen sie meine pflanzen bis jetzt in ruhe.
gruß uli


----------



## wp-3d (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*



			
				aQuarius schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe letztes Jahr eine Menge Kies wieder aus dem Teich entfernt, weil mir gesagt wurde, das das ein Grund für die schlechte Wasserqualität ist.
> 
> 
> Hallo aQuarius
> ...


----------



## Kuestenwolf (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> In meinem Teich befindet sich als Bodengrund 10-15cm feiner Kies (bis 10mm Körnung), hierbei sind die Fische einen großen Teil des Tages beschäftigt diesen feinen Kies nach Lebewesen durchzukauen und haben eventuell gar kein Interesse an den Pflanzen?
> 
> Vielleicht kommen wir zu dem Endergebnis, das feiner Sand oder Kies als Alternative zum Schlamm dem natürlichen Verhalten des Karpfen entgegenkommt, indem er den ganzen Tag bis zu den Kiemen in den Bodengrund  eintaucht, immer eine Portion zum durch-kauen entnehmen kann und dieses, auch natürliche Interesse an den Pflanzen minimiert.



Moin Werner,

eine interessante Fragestellung! 
Ich kann in Bezug zu meinen Beobachtungen sagen: *Jein*.
Meine Koi haben Interesse an den Kies und an Pflanzen. ,
... und beides bekommen sie von mir.
Eine Ersatzpflanze, wie Salat interessiert sie übrigens überhaupt nicht.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Koi den Kies "benötigen" um das Futter besser verdauen zu können, jedenfalls konnte ich beobachten, dass nach der Fütterung Kies aufgenommen wurden, durchkaut und wieder ausgespuckt wurde.
Für die, die nun "aufschreien", sicher geht es auch ohne Kies, aber es (der Kies) gefällt meinen Koi, das ist gewiss.

Werner, deine Überschrift - Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?. hat es in sich, da ist was dran.

Wolf - der mit dem Koi tanzt.


----------



## Thorsten (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*

Nabend zusammen,

ich kann das nur unterstützen!

Meine Beobachtung hier zu, ja sie machen das hauptsächlich aus Langeweile.

Werden sie abgelenkt, sei es einfach nur Salat reinschmeissen, 
haben die Racker einen heiden Spaß.
Zuerst wird damit "gespielt" anschliessend wirds dann gefuttert.

Selbst wenn nur ein Apfel im Teich liegt (fällt ab und an vom Baum )
 jagen sie den durch den kompletten Teich und lassen die Pflanzen in Ruhe.

Also, ich sage JA es ist zu 90 % Langeweile.


----------



## G12345W (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*

Hallo Thorsten,
hierzu hätte ich eine Frage.

Wird das Salatblatt in einem ganzen Stück hineingeworfen ud ist auch o.k wenn meine Fische geschnitten Paprika bekommen, wie hier schon öfters gepostet wurde.
Gibts da keine Probleme mit dem Teichwasser auf Dauer, wenn das zu Boden sinkt 

Danke vorab für eine info


----------



## Thorsten (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*

Moin Günter,

wir schmeissen einen halben Kopf Salat hinein.

Die Racker pflücken sich den schon auseinander, und sind über Stunden beschäftigt.


----------



## G12345W (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*

Hallo Thorsten,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Aber schaden die Reste des Salatkopfes nun dem Teichwasser oder nicht.
Wieviel kois hast du denn, wenn du einen 1/2 Salat rein wirfst ?

Ich habe vier kois , da ist wohl der 1/2 ein bischen viel oder ?

Danke für die Rückantwort


----------



## waterman (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*

Hallo,
bei meinen Überlegungen meinen Folienteich (früheres Betonschwimmbecken 2x3x1m) mit Bodengrund zu bedecken, bin ich auf dieses interessante Thema gestoßen, ich würde es gerne "wiederbeleben". Ich bin mir bisher immer noch nicht so ganz sicher , ob ich den Rheinsand oder Verlegesand dieses Frühjahr reinkippen soll, aber wenn ich die Beiträge zu diesem Thema sehe wächst mein Mut, es zu probieren. 
Übrigens: Salat wollen meine Koi überhaupt nicht. Die __ Wasserfeder krieg ich einfach nicht angesiedelt, weil sie diese komplett zerlegen, die schmeckt ihnen gut, aber wenn ich den Sand drin hab, versuch ich es noch mal mit der Wasserfeder. Gruß
Wil


----------



## p3ox (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*

Hallo,

also meine 3 Kois fressen keinerlei Pflanzen.... ABER sie rupfen solange dran rum bis die Pflanzen an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen!Liegt wohl auch dran, dass meine Pflanzen noch nicht so gut verwachsen sind und daher leicht aus dem Kies rausgezogen werden können! Mein Boden ist mit 2-8mm Kies belegt und dient auch den Kois zum gründeln! Somit glaub ich, dass meine 3 das aus reiner Langeweile tun oder um mich zu ärgern 

Gruß, Basti


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*

Klarer Fall, die wollen dich ärgern  

Meine Unterwasserpflanzen rupfen die auch immer raus. Ich pflanz die wieder ein, die wieder raus  

Ich mach da bald Strom dran


----------



## waterman (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*

Perfekte Symbiose, was würden wir nur den ganzen Tag machen, wenn wir uns nicht dauernd ärgern ließen:__ nase 
Gruß Wil


----------



## nik (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*

Hallo zusammen,

und hoch mit dem interessanten Thema! 

Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse zum Kies oder Sand als Substrat?

Wie macht ihr das in Verbindung mit einem BA?

Den Thread habe ich gefunden auf der Suche nach ... äh ... bewährten Pflanzlösungen *im* Koiteich bzw. der Flachwasserzone. Macht es Sinn dafür einen Sammelthread zu erstellen?  Wäre für Koi-Teichler sicher allgemein interessant oder versackt der nach 5 Posts. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## muh.gp (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*

Hoch damit!

Hallo, 

vielleicht ein Thema für das "Winterloch"? Sind ja einige am planen hier - ich eingeschlossen - und ich finde das Thema und die Fragen echt interessant! 

Grüße, 
Holger


----------



## LotP (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*

wenns wetter wärmer wird will ichmal den teich auspumpen (goldis sollen raus)
da würd sich gut anbieten kies einzubringen.  bisher noch keinen grund drinnen und kies würd ich schon gut finden.
was mich interessieren würde ... was kostet denn so ne halbe tonne (ca. 5mm-1cm) im Baustoffhandel?
bzw so n 20kg Sack


----------



## jolantha (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*

Hallo Säp,
bei mir ist der Kies schon wieder raus ! Grund : Verschlammt zu schnell , und schlecht zu reinigen. 
Der gesamte Müllm sammelt sich dazwischen.
Ich habe jetzt weißen Sand unten drin, und werde ja jetzt im Frühjahr sehen, was sich da abgesetzt hat, und wie ich das rauskriege !


----------



## muh.gp (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich gebe ja zu, dass ich es auch ein wenig als optische Frage sehe, da ein "Bodenbelag" einfach schöner aussieht. Und irgendwie überzeugt mich das Gründel- und Langeweile-Argument...

Die Frage, die mich interessiert ist der Bodenablauf. Setze ich den dann 2 bis 3 cm höher, damit er dann mit dem Kies/Sand-Untergrund bündig schließt?

Ach ja, ich hole meinen Kies und Sand immer direkt beim Kieswerk, habe aber leider keinen Preis parat. Für einen Anhänger voll (ca. 500 bis 600 kg) zahle ich aber in der Regel keine 20 Euro, manchmal auch weinger in die Kaffeekasse .

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## wp-3d (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*



jolantha schrieb:


> bei mir ist der Kies schon wieder raus ! Grund : Verschlammt zu schnell , und schlecht zu reinigen. Der gesamte Müllm sammelt sich dazwischen.





Hi Jolantha,

pauschal kann man den Kies nicht verteufeln, 
Du solltest schon hinzufügen welche Körnung Dein Kies im Teich hatte.

Mit meinem Kies max.12mm habe ich mit ca 8 cm höher gelegten Bodenablaufe keine Probleme. Die Koi können ihn gut durchkauen und bleibt so auch Algen frei. 


.


----------



## jolantha (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*

Werner, gebe ich Dir Recht !
Ich hatte weißen Kies, ganz kleine Körnung.
Dummerweise habe ich keinen Bodenablauf, da haben wir 1998 noch gar nicht dran gedacht.
Habe zwar an der tiefsten Stelle eine Pumpe liegen, die das aber nicht alles schafft, was da an Dreck zusammen kommt, also heißt es, mit Tauchpumpe manuell absaugen ---- und dann, Kies weg !!

Meine Koi buddeln auch aus Spaß an der Freud, sie geben erst Ruhe, wenn alles oben schwimmt, was ich unten eingesetzt habe .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*



LotP schrieb:


> wenns wetter wärmer wird will ichmal den teich auspumpen (goldis sollen raus)
> da würd sich gut anbieten kies einzubringen.  bisher noch keinen grund drinnen und kies würd ich schon gut finden.
> was mich interessieren würde ... was kostet denn so ne halbe tonne (ca. 5mm-1cm) im Baustoffhandel?
> bzw so n 20kg Sack




Hi,

ich hab den Preis von meinem Kies letztes Jahr nicht mehr so ganz im Kopf, waren was um die 12-13€/t (Waschkies - Sand und Kiesel bis 2-3cm -  direkt vom Kieswerk). Hatte allerdings auch fast 15t geliefert bekommen da ich über 200qm2 Folie abzudecken hatte

MfG Frank


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*

unsre Koi vergreifen sich seltenst an Pflanzen...  wir haben nen Koiball und Salat finden sie auch super....  Mais allerdings nicht...      ne Pflanzeninsel hab ich auch nachgebaut


----------



## samorai (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Koi:  Pflanzenfresser aus Langeweile?*

Hallo !
Ich hatte mal 8-16er Kies im Bachlauf, aber der hatte mir garnicht zugesagt,zu viele Schmutzansammlungen in den Zwischenräumen.Jetzt habe ich Faust-große Feldsteine genommen, die kann ich wenigstens mit den Teichsauger etwas hin und her schieben.
Es macht sich deutlich besser sauber.
Direkt im Teich habe ich Sand, man kann Fische und Dreck gut sehen.Da ich auf alle anderen Farben der Koi's stehe, nur nicht rot oder weiß,kommt es mir sehr zu gute,denn die dunklere Farbgebung kommt besser zur Geltung.Die Goldfische bringen schon genug Rot-Weiß Färbung mit ein.
Ach so, das Thema heißt ja og..Meine Koi's zupfen immer irgendwo rum.Einer macht es vor und die anderen tun es ihn gleich, was soll man machen? Ich lasse ihnen einfach den Spass.
LG Ron!


----------

